# Age olld question of a flat panel on metal studs.........



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If it were mine I would install the mounting bracket directly to the drywall and studs by drilling and tapping the studs for 1/4" fine thread pan head ( round head ) machine screws used in conjunction with fender washers.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Self - tapping screws make good sense too, and takes less time.


ED


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Cut out drywall, fasten plywood to span more than just the two studs with toggle bolts into the studs, then use the typical lags that come with the mount to mount to plywood..

Better safe than sorry, no?


----------

